# Floral dress manor, part3 (pic heavy)



## tumble112 (Nov 25, 2013)

I promise this is the final part {for a while at least), if you have already seen these on my flickr I apologise, I don't want to monopolise this site or do this place to death I just couldn't believe the amount of stuff I found.
Someone at some point had carefully gone through the house removing valuables, there were many empty purses and handbags and emptied out drawers with the clothes left on the floor. I got the feeling that it had been done by family members who had perhaps inherited. There were a few more externals which I haven't sadly included as they could be too much of a giveaway as sadly not everyone viewing these pictures perhaps shares the same motives as the vast majority of us. Anyway please enjoy and if anyone can indentify the items in the attic please let me know. Thanks.


018 by tumble112, on Flickr


019 by tumble112, on Flickr


026 by tumble112, on Flickr


036 by tumble112, on Flickr


040 by tumble112, on Flickr


044 by tumble112, on Flickr


045 by tumble112, on Flickr


048 by tumble112, on Flickr


050 by tumble112, on Flickr


051 by tumble112, on Flickr


061 by tumble112, on Flickr


069 by tumble112, on Flickr


070 by tumble112, on Flickr


073 by tumble112, on Flickr


076 by tumble112, on Flickr


080 by tumble112, on Flickr


089 by tumble112, on Flickr


090 by tumble112, on Flickr


092 by tumble112, on Flickr


096 by tumble112, on Flickr


097 by tumble112, on Flickr


098 by tumble112, on Flickr


099 by tumble112, on Flickr


100 by tumble112, on Flickr


101 by tumble112, on Flickr


102 by tumble112, on Flickr


109 by tumble112, on Flickr


111 by tumble112, on Flickr


112 by tumble112, on Flickr


117 by tumble112, on Flickr


125 by tumble112, on Flickr


083 by tumble112, on Flickr


118 by tumble112, on Flickr


122 by tumble112, on Flickr


084 by tumble112, on Flickr


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't apologise for excessive images of this place...the more the merrier, there's nothing more frustrating than a great location covered with 5 pics......you've also got the mandatory items in an abandoned house like this...the bottle collection. old hoover, old talc, photo, brown vintage suitcase and wardrobe full of clothes.....classic! Cheers for posting...i've thoroughly enjoyed seeing your reports.


----------



## Bobbrakes (Nov 25, 2013)

Would love to know the history,artifacts seem to span decades. Thenks.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 25, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> Don't apologise for excessive images of this place...the more the merrier, there's nothing more frustrating than a great location covered with 5 pics......you've also got the mandatory items in an abandoned house like this...the bottle collection. old hoover, old talc, photo, brown vintage suitcase and wardrobe full of clothes.....classic! Cheers for posting...i've thoroughly enjoyed seeing your reports.



Thanks I just wanted to convey the scale of the place, I could easily go back and take a hundred-odd different photos, but I'll leave it a good while though! I only realised when I was at home going through my pictures that there was a basement that I forgot to go into.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 25, 2013)

Bobbrakes said:


> Would love to know the history,artifacts seem to span decades. Thenks.



Theres a lot of personal things in the house, letters, photos and even cheques from the 1940's one family member was a minister (scottish equivalent of vicar) in the church but I'm not sure when as the letter was not dated. I tried googling the name of the house and didn't get any results, which is perhaps a good thing.


----------



## Janeyrock (Nov 25, 2013)

The thing in the attic looks like a photo enlarger for negative to paper ace house though


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 25, 2013)

Janeyrock said:


> The thing in the attic looks like a photo enlarger for negative to paper ace house though



The enlarger in the background is either a genuine Leitz item or the 'Envoy' near copy (and much, much cheaper) As I recall the Leitz had a black crackle finish and as this one looks shinny it is probably the copy. However somebody must have been into serious photographic enlargements - the white item in front of the normal enlarger and the item on the floor between the three chairs (in 099) are both serious piece of industrial enlargers. These were capable of producing very large scale images when complete and fully working.

Again well done and thanks for this interesting and very complete 'story'.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 26, 2013)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The enlarger in the background is either a genuine Leitz item or the 'Envoy' near copy (and much, much cheaper) As I recall the Leitz had a black crackle finish and as this one looks shinny it is probably the copy. However somebody must have been into serious photographic enlargements - the white item in front of the normal enlarger and the item on the floor between the three chairs (in 099) are both serious piece of industrial enlargers. These were capable of producing very large scale images when complete and fully working.
> 
> Again well done and thanks for this interesting and very complete 'story'.



Thanks all for your info, sorry this last set were slighty out of sequence. Just managed to get the attic shots as I stupidly hadn't checked how much charge I had in the camera battery and had thought I would probably only take 20 or so photos! Glad you are all enjoying them.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 26, 2013)

I always find it funny, that families and thieves take everything valuable from places, yet to us a small tin say of shoe polish is like treasure to find and photograph, it does make you wonder what our mindset is like entering and finding such things, yet we come home to share our shots on our fancy computers! very ironic the change of mindset well to me anyway.

Still amazing on whats left here, good shots an nice trilogy


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 26, 2013)

mockingbird said:


> I always find it funny, that families and thieves take everything valuable from places, yet to us a small tin say of shoe polish is like treasure to find and photograph, it does make you wonder what our mindset is like entering and finding such things, yet we come home to share our shots on our fancy computers! very ironic the change of mindset well to me anyway.
> 
> Still amazing on whats left here, good shots an nice trilogy



Completely agree, I loved finding the old photos and all the personal things like the clothes and letters. 
Also even though I was a bag of nerves before I went in, once inside I could easily have been in there all day.


----------



## ozzylady (Nov 26, 2013)

It's so sad to someone's prized possessions been forgotten by other family members


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thats an ace collection of modern history.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 26, 2013)

great report and photos, thanks for posting


----------



## Gritstone (Nov 26, 2013)

It looks like they just decided to walk out of the place one day and never come back.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 27, 2013)

Gritstone said:


> It looks like they just decided to walk out of the place one day and never come back.



Yes that's the feeling I got going round the place, would love to know why.


----------



## smiler (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree, no apologies needed, I have enjoyed all of your posts on what is an intriguing find, Many Thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 27, 2013)

That is one awesome place, I'd love to find somewhere like that - undisturbed etc. Great pix.

But please avoid mentioning stuff like money in reports - it's a magnet for thieving scum who trawl our site.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 27, 2013)

mockingbird said:


> I always find it funny, that families and thieves take everything valuable from places, yet to us a small tin say of shoe polish is like treasure to find



how true!!!


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 27, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> That is one awesome place, I'd love to find somewhere like that - undisturbed etc. Great pix.
> 
> But please avoid mentioning stuff like money in reports - it's a magnet for thieving scum who trawl our site.



Completely understand, purely naivety on my part. I would be gutted if this place was trashed. 
Many thanks.


----------



## mookster (Nov 28, 2013)

Having looked at all three topics on this I can safely say wowza....places like this just shouldn't exist any more. An absolute treasure-trove, please please keep it safe from everyone and the Daily Fail...I can imagine the glee with which they'd seize upon this.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 28, 2013)

mookster said:


> Having looked at all three topics on this I can safely say wowza....places like this just shouldn't exist any more. An absolute treasure-trove, please please keep it safe from everyone and the Daily Fail...I can imagine the glee with which they'd seize upon this.



Cheers, I couldn't believe how good this place is, thought it would be pretty empty glad I was wrong! 
Don't know what would be worse, chavs or the daily mail getting their grubby mitts on it. Glad you liked it.


----------

